# Không gian sống bộc lộ rõ cá tính của chủ nhân



## nadanvonga (28/8/21)

Không gian sống bộc lộ rõ cá tính của chủ nhân Đôi khi thoát khỏi những quy chuẩn lại giúp bạn thể hiện sự sáng tạo, bộc lộ được cá tính độc đáo cho không gian của mình. Trần nhà sắc màu Trần nhà không chỉ là màu trắng nữa, sơn màu sắc cho trần nhà giúp thu hút thêm sự quan tâm đến căn phòng và mang lại sự hài hòa cho các bức tường cũng như nội thất. Nhưng bạn cũng nên chọn màu sắc máy khuếch tán tinh dầu ở nha trang tương đồng hoặc đậm - nhạt hơn màu tường một tông. Sáng tạo với giấy dán tường Giấy dán tường không phải chỉ để dành cho những bức tường. Bạn Mua sỉ máy khuếch tán tinh dầu có thể sử dụng nó cho bề mặt ngăn kéo, cánh cửa tủ hay để trang trí đầu giường rất “hút mắt”. Không chỉ vậy, bạn sẽ tùy chỉnh được những món đồ nội thất cũ trở nên mới mẻ, khác lạ hơn. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Không gian nhỏ cũng có thể sử dụng màu tối Một không gian nhỏ cũng có thể sở hữu các bức tường màu tối. Trong thực tế, màu sắc sâu và mạnh mẽ có thể thể hiện tốt hơn trong không gian nhỏ vì làm giảm bớt tầm nhìn. Ngoài ra, đó còn là cách bộc lộ cá tính một cách độc đáo, ấn tượng. Pha trộn họa tiết kẻ sọc và hoa Không có mô hình nào bị trói buộc hoàn toàn nếu bạn biết cách phối hợp. Hãy thử đặt những họa tiết hình học đơn điệu bên cạnh họa tiết hoa sinh động, pha trộn thiết kế hiện đại với truyền thống… Bạn có thể thỏa sức kết hợp chỉ cần lưu ý một điều duy nhất: hãy chắc chắn rằng các họa tiết ấy đều chung một màu sắc để tránh rối mắt và tạo cái nhìn nhất quán. Nâng cao rèm cửa Treo rèm cửa sát trần nhà thay vì ở vị trí điển hình ngay phía trên cửa sổ. Điều này tạo ra ảo giác về chiều cao, hơn nữa còn làm cho cửa sổ nhỏ xuất hiện lớn hơn hoặc trần nhà thấp trông cao hơn. Phòng ngủ phá cách Thông thường, theo quy tắc phòng ngủ nên được trang trí với màu sắc và hoa văn mềm mại, nhẹ nhàng để tạo sự thư giãn. Nhưng nếu bạn trang trí phòng ngủ bằng những gì mình yêu thích, chẳng hạn như màu sắc táo bạo hay những họa tiết ấn tượng… thì cũng có ý nghĩa tích cực. Ánh đèn ấm áp sẽ làm giảm đi những màu sắc tươi sáng vào ban đêm, trong khi đó chính những màu sắc sống động ấy lại tiếp thêm sinh lực vào buổi sáng. Tuy nhiên, điều cần lưu ý là bạn nên cân đối bằng cách sử dụng những màu sắc mạnh ở trong những khu vực nhất định, chẳng hạn như trên một bức tường duy nhất hoặc rèm cửa, tuyệt đối không áp dụng cho toàn bộ khu vực giường ngủ. Thiết kế phòng đa chức năng Một căn phòng không phải chỉ có một mục đích. Hãy tận dụng tối đa không gian mà bạn có bằng cách chia sẻ Máy khuếch tán tinh dầu không gian lớn. Một căn phòng ít được sử dụng là nơi hoàn hảo để tích hợp thêm góc làm việc tại nhà bằng cách tận dụng tủ tường đa năng vừa gọn gàng, vừa hữu ích.


----------

